# Sell, trade in or donate?



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Does it have the legendary AMC 4.0?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Needs so much work to pass a safety inspection for licensing ( if you have that in your area ) that it is not worth anything. Had the same with my 89 Blazer and gave it to the Kidney foundation for a donation.

Nobody wanted it for parts and unless you can find someone I would donate it. Parts are worn too.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post it for a while on Craigs list at a cheap price. It's free to post ad's there.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Donate or sell as is.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Maybe Craigslist it in the parts section, some high school kid might buy it to swap the solid axle into an S-10 or something.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

For me it was easy choice. Help the Kidney Foundation, get a small receipt and they sent a tow tuck and hauled it away. No fuss no muss.


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

As joe said, try Craigslist. Maybe even american classified/thrifty nickel (if you have it in your area). And you'll be surprised at what people will pay for a well used and even broken down Jeep, especially if it is 4wd. People will buy them up for parts or to even rebuild them into a rockcrawler or mudslinger. You might to try kbb.com (Kelly blue book) to get an idea what the value of it is. If no one is interested, try selling it to a salvage yard, like pick n pull. They will usually take any car in any condition. Good luck.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

1. quick and dirty is to donate and write off on tax
2. do NOT part it, unless you are set for THAT. or you will regret it greatly if you do. But indeed, any vehicle has many useful parts. Doors, fenders, seats are very expensive, etc.
3. no, it's not worth repairing and what the heck is COIL in transmission?
_leaks tranny fluid from the coil_


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

One man's trash is another man's treasure. 

What you think is major may not be much of a problem for someone with some mechanical ability and some spare time. $4000 in repairs at the shop can translate into a few hundred dollars worth of parts for someone capable of doing their own work. 

I would list it for sale and see what happens. Price it at the low end of the "going rate" for a similar vehicle, just about everything in that range is expected to need a few repairs. List it cheap and be flexible and you probably won't have it long, especially a jeep, they have a pretty large following and parts are always in demand.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

iamrfixit said:


> One man's trash is another man's treasure.
> 
> What you think is major may not be much of a problem for someone with some mechanical ability and some spare time. $4000 in repairs at the shop can translate into a few hundred dollars worth of parts for someone capable of doing their own work.
> 
> I would list it for sale and see what happens. Price it at the low end of the "going rate" for a similar vehicle, just about everything in that range is expected to need a few repairs. List it cheap and be flexible and you probably won't have it long, especially a jeep, they have a pretty large following and parts are always in demand.


That's what I was building up to. If it's got the 4.0, somebody will want it, reguardless of the condition. Most likely, that same person will be doing all of the repairs, so it won't cost them anything exept parts. 

200k on a 4.0 is low miles. :thumbsup:


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok. Thanks guys. Really appreciate the input. 
I need to check on the engine size to see the CU. It's my wife's car originally and she bought it brand new and I'll bet she's never put in 4 wheel drive.
Probably won't even go into 4 wheel drive now. 
I do know it's leaking from the rear seal which is a nightmare to replace unless you can get it up in the air. 
Apologize for calling it the transmission coil. I meant tranny cooler. My bad.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Coming from someone like me (and I have had my eye out for a 4.0 Cherokee 5spd for a while), these repairs:



> leaks oil from the rear seal,
> leaks tranny fluid from the cooler,
> tires shot,
> alignment and brakes in bad shape etc.


I could do all in a day, and for a used vehicle of that age and mileage, it is expected. It wouldn't stop me from buying it if that was all that was wrong with it, and if the price was right. :thumbsup:


----------

